# Local mais húmido de Portugal



## belem (12 Out 2007 às 12:37)

O valor mais alto que conheço são as montanhas mais altas de S. Miguel que atingem mais de 5000mm por ano.


----------



## Dan (12 Out 2007 às 18:27)

Este modelo aponta para valores anuais superiores a 6 000mm na ilha do Pico.





http://www.climaat.angra.uac.pt/documentos/PDF/Seminario_Eco-Escola.pdf


----------



## belem (12 Out 2007 às 19:12)

6000 mm já é um valor MUITO BOM!!
Fabuloso, jamais pensei que fosse possível termos sítios desses aqui em Portugal.


----------



## Fil (13 Out 2007 às 20:26)

Se o Pico regista mesmo essa precipitação, estariamos a falar do local mais chuvoso da Europa politica (não sei se os Açores pertencem geográficamente à Europa ), o IM bem que podia colocar lá uma estação 

Em Portugal continental, penso que não hajam dúvidas de que o local mais chuvoso fica algures em Peneda-Gerês. Só gostava de saber que vertentes saiem mais favorecidas nessa zona em termos de precipitação, as que estão viradas para NW ou as que estão viradas para SW. Alguém sabe?


----------



## belem (14 Out 2007 às 03:09)

Fil disse:


> Se o Pico regista mesmo essa precipitação, estariamos a falar do local mais chuvoso da Europa politica (não sei se os Açores pertencem geográficamente à Europa ), o IM bem que podia colocar lá uma estação
> 
> Em Portugal continental, penso que não hajam dúvidas de que o local mais chuvoso fica algures em Peneda-Gerês. Só gostava de saber que vertentes saiem mais favorecidas nessa zona em termos de precipitação, as que estão viradas para NW ou as que estão viradas para SW. Alguém sabe?



Se os Açores são na Europa?
Eh pah vou te dar tempo para pensar...
Posso adiantar que são umas ilhas que pertencem ao nosso país.
Em Portugal continental é aí mesmo, sobretudo na Serra do Gerês, penso que nas vertentes viradas para W,NW. Não tenho a certeza absoluta. A preciptação anda em volta dos 2500-3000mm.


----------



## Fil (14 Out 2007 às 20:00)

belem disse:


> Se os Açores são na Europa?
> Eh pah vou te dar tempo para pensar...
> Posso adiantar que são umas ilhas que pertencem ao nosso país.
> 
> ...


----------



## GranNevada (19 Out 2007 às 17:38)

Efectivamente , é na Serra do Gerês ( e não na Peneda ou em Castro Laboreiro como me foi ensinado na escola ) que se verifica a maior quantidade de precipitação em Portugal Continental e até , quiçás , em toda a Península . Apenas algumas estações Galegas , nomeadamente Fornelos de Montes , se aproximam ou podem até ultrapassar ligeiramente os valores do Gerês . Este assunto foi debatido extensamente no Meteored em 2003 , mas após um estudo que fiz não pude chegar a conclusões definitivas porque as séries existentes para a Galiza , ao contrário das Portuguesas que datam de 1941 , são pouco extensas , têm muitas lacunas e não são , portanto , representativas . Fica a dúvida ...
Do que não há dúvida é dos valores das estações do Gerês , todas orientadas a SW , e que ponho aqui . 
São elas Leonte , Albergaria e Junceda , todas muito próximas .

1941-70

Leonte - 860 m. - 3524,4 mm.
Albergaria - 800 m. - 3438,5 mm.
Junceda - 930 m. - 3217,6 mm.

1951-80

Leonte - 3413,2 mm.
Albergaria - 3355,7 mm.
Junceda - 3223,1 mm.

Como curiosidade , a Vila do Gerês , mais abaixo em termos de altitude , apresenta valores da ordem dos 2900 mm.
Castro Laboreiro e Peneda  2600 mm. e 2700 mm. , respectivamente .

Os valores destas e de muitas mais estações estão disponíveis neste link :
http://snirh.pt/

Li um estudo em 2003 , infelizmente desaparecido da "Net" , que apontava valores superiores a 4200 mm. nos cumes mais altos da Serra do Gerês .

Cumprimentos


----------



## GranNevada (19 Out 2007 às 17:47)

Ainda há mais uma estação que tinha esquecido e também muito próxima das anteriores e que é Portela do Homem .
Bem , vou fazer um "copy-paste" do que escrevi no Meteored em 2003 com estes valores .

Son Leonte y Portela do Homem , ambos en la Serra de Gerês y distantes 5 km . entre si . Leonte tiene una serie completa de 1942 hasta 2000 y P.Homem tiene una serie completa entre 1949 y 1993 . El local que queda en "tercer posto" és Junceda , en la misma Serra y muy cerca de los otros dós con una serie de 1949 hasta 2000 .
Leonte tiene una media de unos impresionantes 3170,4 mm. para el total de los anos con un maximo de 5371,2 en 1960 y un minimo de 1475,1 en 1988 . P.Homem tiene 3089,3 como total con máx. 5644,1 en 1960 y mín. 1614,6 en 1990 . Junceda tot. 2847,7 máx. 5214,8 en 1958 y mín. 1113,9 en 1990 .
En lo que respecta a periodos y decadas te pongo los valores :

PERIODO   -   LEONTE - P.HOMEM - JUNCEDA

Decada 40      -  3446,3
      "      50     -  3277,3   - 3309,1    -  3295,9
     "       60     -  3863,9   - 3812,7    -  3298,9
     "       70     -  3176,7   - 3016,6    -  3105,2 
     "       80     -  2640,6   - 2691,3    -  2355,5 
     "       90     -  2764,4   -                -  2218,6


1941/70         -  3522,2   - 3439,9    -  3213,9
1951/80         -  3411,2   - 3359,2    -  3219,2 
1961/90         -  3103,3   - 3039,2    -  2822,3
1971/00         -  2830,3   - 2753,9    -  2579,1

Como puedes veer hay una disminución en todas las estaciones en los anos 80/90 .
Para averiguar de la fiabilidad de los datos hice una comparación , en el estudio , con más 8 estaciónes en esta misma cuenca ( cuenca del Cávado ) y en lugares con un rayo de unos 20 Km de distancia de estas 3 . 
Cabe decir que todas las estaciones tienen series largas y completas casi todas entre 1942 y 2000 , que és el período en comparacion . Todas son manuales .
En TODAS se ha verificado esta disminución . En TODAS hay máximos en la década de 60 y mínimos en las décadas 80/90 .
También los anos máx. y mín. presentan similitudes muy grandes . Esto me leva a concluir por LA FIABILIDAD de los datos . Al menos que estos 11 observadores se hayan puesto en acordo unos con los otros     , lo que és totalmente imposible    
Por lo tanto , en lo que a Portugal se refiere , la conclusión és definitiva.
Después de veer esto tópic decidi incluir datos de España porque me pareció curioso veer si en España habria estaciones con mediciones similares ó incluso superiores .
Intenté buscar datos , envié dezenas de "emílios" pero no he obtenido respuestas  :´(
Con los datos cedidos por amigos foreros , desgraciadamente series cortas , intenté hacer comparaciones entre Leonte e "las eternas" F.de Montes y P.S.Martin que són las que más se aproximavan . También inclui Lesaka , Artikutza y Artikutza (Porteria) .
Estas três ultimas "se quedaran" por los 2470 mm. a 2614 mm. y Fornelos por los 2758,3 ó 2940,1 si inclues 2001 y 2002 (datos que no tengo para Portugal) que han sido anos muy humedos .
P.S.Martin es la unica que ha sobrepasado a Leonte pero con una serie de apenas 5 anos "agricolas" entre 90/91 y 94/95 .
Apresenta , para este periodo , una media de 2965,2 mm. contra 2748,4 para Leonte en el mismo periodo de anos "agricolas" . Por lo tanto , hay que sacar más datos de esta estacion para intentar aclarar dudas .

http://foro.meteored.com/index.php/topic,4742.0.html


----------



## Costa (21 Out 2007 às 23:18)

belem disse:


> Se os Açores são na Europa?
> Eh pah vou te dar tempo para pensar...
> Posso adiantar que são umas ilhas que pertencem ao nosso país.
> Em Portugal continental é aí mesmo, sobretudo na Serra do Gerês, penso que nas vertentes viradas para W,NW. Não tenho a certeza absoluta. A preciptação anda em volta dos 2500-3000mm.



Mesmo pertencendo ao nosso país, não significa que façam parte de Europa geograficamente.

Só para que fiques a saber a Madeira faz parte do continente Africano e não do Europeu.


----------



## belem (22 Out 2007 às 00:51)

Costa disse:


> Mesmo pertencendo ao nosso país, não significa que façam parte de Europa geograficamente.
> 
> Só para que fiques a saber a Madeira faz parte do continente Africano e não do Europeu.



Mas estamos a falar dos Açores.
De qualquer forma eu compreendo o que querem dizer.
Obrigado.


----------



## AnDré (14 Jun 2008 às 18:23)

Dan disse:


> Este modelo aponta para valores anuais superiores a 6 000mm na ilha do Pico.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estou abismado com os valores deste modelo!
*6250mm* de precipitação anual é muita chuva!!

Aquele lugar deve ser uma verdadeira barreira ao ar húmido. Todas as nuvens que por ali passam são obrigadas a precipitar. O que sugere que precipite quase todos os dias do ano. Bastará estar um dia de céu nublado, para aque ali esteja nevoeiro e chova.

Uma grandeza na ordem os 6000mm deve mesmo ser um dos valores, se não o valor, mais elevado do Atlântico norte 
Será que nunca ninguém teve interesse em estuda-lo?
Já não falo de uma estação oficial a reportar dados a todos os instantes, mas nem que fosse um pluviometro de 30-50€...

E será que não há ninguém afixionado por meteorologia na Ilha do Pico?
Ai se eu fosse de lá... 
Minava a ilha de penicos


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Jun 2008 às 20:55)

Ena pá viva a chuva orográfica 

Eu pensava que o local mais humido do nosso país era a minha casa de banho


----------



## psm (14 Jun 2008 às 21:05)

Há mais um pormenor e tem haver com as precipitações ocultas,se contabiliza-se os valores delas então seria espectacular.


----------



## AnDré (14 Jun 2008 às 21:48)

psm disse:


> Há mais um pormenor e tem haver com as percipitações ocultas,se contabiliza-se os valores delas então seria espectacular.



*psm*, o que são essas precipitações ocultas?


----------



## Minho (14 Jun 2008 às 22:13)

AnDré disse:


> *psm*, o que são essas precipitações ocultas?



Penso que é toda a água do orvalho, nevoeiro, neblina, etc..


----------



## AnDré (14 Jun 2008 às 23:21)

Minho disse:


> Penso que é toda a água do orvalho, nevoeiro, neblina, etc..



Portanto o psm deve estar a referir-se àquele "nevoeiro molhado" característico especialmente das encostas norte que molham e molham bem?!
Realmente se calhar esse tipo de precipitação é mesmo oculto, mas por exemplo, na Serra de Sintra às vezes o nevoeiro traz tanta água que as árvores pingam como se tivesse a chover, e chega mesmo a correr água na calçada.
Este fenómeno não deve ser contabilizado?

E será que essa precipitação oculta, tem um peso tão significativo nessa precipitação?


----------



## psm (15 Jun 2008 às 09:34)

Vou dar o verdadeiro significado de precipitação oculta,ou melhor, o verdadeiro nome é precipitação horizontal, isto depois de andar a pesquisar,retirei do livro "arvores e florestas de portugal"  "Açores e Madeira"



"Precipitação Horizontal
Quantidade de agua retirada das particulas liquidas duma massa da atmosfera,por superficies de intercepção,que,pela sua dimensão,não cairam pela gravidade(chuva).Essas particulas podem ser goticulas dos nevoeiros ou as próprias nuvens que se formam a altitudes tão baixas que tocam as montanhas.As superficies interceptoras podem ser o próprio solo ou rochas mas , mais frequentemente serão as copas mais exteriores da vegetação.A quantidade de agua retirada por esta intercepção depende,principalmente,da dimensão das goticulas e da sua densidade,da velocidade da massa de ar e da estrutura da vegetação.Nos Açores este fenómeno tem uma grande importante,podendo,nas zonas montanhosas fornecer um acrescimo de agua para os ecossistemas muito significativa.Alguns tipos de vegetação destes meios estão adaptados a colectar esta água,como os bosques de JUNIPEROS"





Este fenomono ocorre muitas vezes não só como disse o André, na serra de Sintra, mas a norte dela, e nas montanhas em Portugal,no entanto tem maior insidencia na Madeira e Açores.


----------



## Azorean (17 Jun 2008 às 20:29)

Olá a todos os cúmulos e cirrus!

Já tinha andado a bisbilhotar este fórum, mas foi este tópico que me fez inscrever. 



> E será que não há ninguém afixionado por meteorologia na Ilha do Pico?
> Ai se eu fosse de lá...
> Minava a ilha de penicos



Não podia deixar passar isto em branco... Minavas a minha ilha de penicos? Francamente! 

Agora a sério: Eu considero-me um aficionado da meteorologia, mas não ao ponto (ainda) de espalhar estações portáteis por aí. E sim, sou da Ilha do Pico, embora, infelizmente, nos últimos anos só vá lá no verão. Tenho saudades das diferentes estações e principalmente de ver o Pico com neve. 

Uma vez que o vento dominante é de sul-sudoeste, e que as nuvens vêm dessa parte, antes da passagem de uma frente, sempre pensei que chovesse muito mais do lado sul da montanha, mas pelos vistos é ao contrário... 

Bem, aqui fica o meu primeiro post neste fórum. 

Abraço


----------



## AnDré (17 Jun 2008 às 20:39)

Azorean disse:


> Olá a todos os cúmulos e cirrus!
> 
> Já tinha andado a bisbilhotar este fórum, mas foi este tópico que me fez inscrever.
> 
> ...



Olá *Azorean*

Bem-vindo ao fórum!
Acho que és o primeiro membro com raízes no Pico!

Apesar de nunca ter ido aos Açores, também tinha ideia que a vertente sul da ilha do Pico era a que mais precipitação acumulava. Também me enganei!
Quanto ao "minava a ilha de penicos", referia-me a colocar uns talvez 5 pluviometros naquela encosta tão diversificada ao nível da precipitação.
Afinal em linha recta, aquilo não são mais que 20 quilometros, nos quais temos uma diferença de 5000mm anuais! Não me referia a estações complexas... Nada disso. Apenas simples pluviometros.
Ninguém ia dar por eles


----------



## Azorean (18 Jun 2008 às 14:58)

Não sei se já existe algum pluviómetro no local, mas é pouco provável. As medições que foram feitas creio que não serão permanentes. O que existe de forma permanente são algumas estações sísmicas. 

Em relação a percipitações ocultas, creio que não estão contabilizadas nesse mapa. Se assim fosse deveria haver uma diferença mais drástica entre as cotas mais baixas e as cotas com nevoeiro quase diário. A diferença existe, mas de forma gradual. Na zona que conheço melhor, a região a norte da montanha, os nevoeiros são raros abaixo da altitude de cerca de 700 metros. A zona do planalto central da ilha, com altitudes médias de uns 800 metros, está quase permanentemente com nuvens. 

O que penso que será recorde no Pico, para além da chuva, é certamente o vento. Existe uma estação na cratera da montanha, o Pico Nare. Foi usada pelos Estados Unidos em parceria com a Universidade dos Açores, para medições de poluição atmosférica na zona do Atlântico Norte. Actualmente essa investigação já acabou, mas a estação permanece lá e estava a ser usada pela Universidade dos Açores para outros tipos de medições, meteorológicas e sísmicas, penso. 

Mas a zona do planalto central da ilha é fascinante de facto.


----------



## martinus (19 Dez 2012 às 23:37)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Dezembro 2012*



AnDré disse:


> Do lado português, a estação de Castro Laboreiro segue com 404,0mm este mês.
> 
> Acredito que a Portela do Homem tenha um valor superior, embora não haja como prova-lo. Infelizmente.
> E quem diz a Portela do Homem, diz outros recantos do Gerês.



No que respeita ao Parque da Peneda-Gerês creio que as regiões mais pluviosas são as vertentes ocidentais das serras da Peneda e Soajo. Em tempos conheci um senhor que foi guarda florestal nessa zona (nos tempos do Estado Novo) e um dos filhos disse-me que o pai todos os anos apresentava os registos de pluviosidade mais elevados do país. Todas as casas de guarda faziam registos meteorológicos e na área do Parque havia algumas dezenas de casas.


----------



## AnDré (20 Dez 2012 às 00:44)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Dezembro 2012*



martinus disse:


> No que respeita ao Parque da Peneda-Gerês creio que as regiões mais pluviosas são as vertentes ocidentais das serras da Peneda e Soajo. Em tempos conheci um senhor que foi guarda florestal nessa zona (nos tempos do Estado Novo) e um dos filhos disse-me que o pai todos os anos apresentava os registos de pluviosidade mais elevados do país. Todas as casas de guarda faziam registos meteorológicos e na área do Parque havia algumas dezenas de casas.



Sabes como se chama a localidade exacta onde era essa casa florestal?

Nas normais (71-00), tenho os seguintes valores para os lugares com mais precipitação anual: (>=2400mm)

1º Leonte (874m): 2863,9mm
2º São Bento da Porta Aberta (357m): 2742,8mm
3º Zebral (857m): 2580,4mm
4º Peneda (697m): 2536,4mm
5º Penedo (536m): 2480,8mm

Todos se situam nas vertentes sul do Gerês à excepção da Peneda.

Para a série 51-80, tenho:
1º Leonte: 3373,8mm
2º Portela do Homem: 3314,6mm
3º Junceda, Covide: 3193,0mm


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Dez 2012 às 00:59)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Dezembro 2012*



AnDré disse:


> Sabes como se chama a localidade exacta onde era essa casa florestal?
> 
> Nas normais (71-00), tenho os seguintes valores para os lugares com mais precipitação anual: (>=2400mm)
> 
> ...



Por falar em leonte, o udómetro responsável por estas medições teve este fim de vida - e não tem substituto:





Há dias dei uma volta por lá, na casa de Leonte, e encontrei-o neste lastimável estado. Triste!
Se ele estivesse solto, tinha-o "adoptado"!
Vejam aqui mais imagens...http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguimento-meteorologico/seg-previsao-do-tempo-modelos-dezembro-2012-a-6836-11.html#post354876-------

Sobre o estado do tempo em Paços de Ferreira...
Ao início da noite começou a chover e o vento lentamente a aumentar de intensidade.
O acumulado de ontem, dia 19, foi de *8,4 mm*. Entretanto ultrapassei os *280 mm *de precipitação no total do mês.
Hoje acumulei mais *3,3 mm*, num aguaceiro forte mas de curta duração e acompanhado de vento moderado (média de 26 km\h) e rajada máxima de 40 km\h.
O vento está agora a rodar lentamente de SO para O e a temperatura está em queda.
Existe uma massa de ar frio logo aqui ao lado, sobre o atlântico e vinda de NO.
Deveremos ter um ou outro aguaceiro, mas para já não se perspectiva nada de especial.


----------



## martinus (20 Dez 2012 às 01:09)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Dezembro 2012*



AnDré disse:


> Sabes como se chama a localidade exacta onde era essa casa florestal?
> 
> Nas normais (71-00), tenho os seguintes valores para os lugares com mais precipitação anual: (>=2400mm)
> 
> ...



Não era numa localidade. Era uma casa no meio do monte a 882 metros, na encosta ocidental da Serra do Soajo. Concelho dos Arcos de Valdevez. Povoações mais próximas: Bostelinhos e Lombadinha.

 41°54'54.34"N
  8°19'41.66"W

É esta casa: http://carris-geres.blogspot.pt/2010/11/o-patrimonio-perdido-da-peneda-geres.html

Esta casa deve ter deixado de fazer medições logo em 1975, ou mesmo antes. Quando a vi pela primeira vez, talvez em 1982, já estava desativada há vários anos.


----------



## AnDré (20 Dez 2012 às 01:32)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Dezembro 2012*



martinus disse:


> Não era numa localidade. Era uma casa no meio do monte a 882 metros, na encosta ocidental da Serra do Soajo. Concelho dos Arcos de Valdevez. Povoações mais próximas: Bostelinhos e Lombadinha.
> 
> 41°54'54.34"N
> 8°19'41.66"W
> ...



No snirh não há nenhuma estação a essa altitude.
Há uma chamada Lombadinha que se situa um pouco mais a oeste e a uma cota de 659m de altitude.
As coordenadas são: 41.915, -8.351.

Comparação entre a precipitação registada no período de funcionamento dessa estação (40-59), com Castro Laboreiro e Peneda.


----------



## martinus (20 Dez 2012 às 01:48)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Dezembro 2012*

Lombadinha fica "perto". Uns 45 minutos a pé, por caminhos de monte, e é sempre a descer. Lombadinha é uma aldeia. Tinha escola primária e penso que tinha outra casa de guarda que deve ser a origem dessas medições. Lombadinha fica mais baixo e é mais abrigado. De qualquer modo aí são valores todos eles muito elevados e da parte ocidental da Peneda-Gerês. A parte central e oriental tem que ser menos húmida.


----------



## AnDré (20 Dez 2012 às 10:49)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Dezembro 2012*



martinus disse:


> Lombadinha fica "perto". Uns 45 minutos a pé, por caminhos de monte, e é sempre a descer. Lombadinha é uma aldeia. Tinha escola primária e penso que tinha outra casa de guarda que deve ser a origem dessas medições. Lombadinha fica mais baixo e é mais abrigado. De qualquer modo aí são valores todos eles muito elevados e da parte ocidental da Peneda-Gerês. A parte central e oriental tem que ser menos húmida.



Atenção que as coordenadas da estação que referi da Lombadinha, não ficam exactamente na localidade de Lombadinha.
Lombadinha, localidade, fica a 570m de altitude, e Lombabinha (estação) fica a 659m, na vertente oeste da serra.

A casa de guarda que referiste fica a 882m, e a 1,9km em linha recta da estação.
Apesar da pouca distância, concordo contigo que nessa lugar os valores de precipitação sejam maiores.

O que não concordo é que seja a região ocidental a mais pluviosa.
Se assim fosse, como é que São Bento da Porta Aberta, situada a 357m de altitude e em pleno coração do Gerês, aparece no top das regiões que mais precipitação acumula?

Apesar do ar húmido vir de oeste (Atlântico), é sob um vento de componente sul que cai mais precipitação no país. E isso é tão mais notório, quando mais para norte nos dirigirmos.
Por isso, não acho estranho que sejam as vertentes sul a acumular mais precipitação.
Na região ocidental, é na Peneda (localidade encaixada num vale com direcção sul), que ocorre mais precipitação. Mais que em Lamas de Mouro ou Castro Laboreiro, que se encontram a altitudes superiores.

Na região central, toda a região de Vilarinho das Furnas, Mata da Albergaria e até às Minas dos Carris, serão a zona com mais precipitação em Portugal continental.


----------



## camrov8 (20 Dez 2012 às 13:18)

quantos aos açores 7 estão na placa europeia so o corvo e as flores estão no americano. Por isso acredito que sejam os açores o ponto mais humido


----------



## belem (20 Dez 2012 às 17:38)

psm disse:


> Vou dar o verdadeiro significado de precipitação oculta,ou melhor, o verdadeiro nome é precipitação horizontal, isto depois de andar a pesquisar,retirei do livro "arvores e florestas de portugal"  "Açores e Madeira"
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Interessante.

Aqui o psm, é que nunca mais se viu.
Até tinha participações boas e era uma presença assídua.


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Dez 2012 às 22:08)

Aqui no meu concelho, um planalto com uma orientação predominande de SO-NE, da zona mais baixa para a mais alta (sensivelmente), a precipitação é tendencialmente maior se a entrada for de SO ou SSO.
Apenas na face O\NO é que se apresenta a serra que culmina no ponto mais elevado, sendo também muito boa para as entradas de O, mas aqui já não tão expressivas na precipitação da zonas mais a E do concelho.
De qualquer forma, tanto as entradas de O como de SSO\SO são as melhores para a acumulação da precipitação.

Em relação à zona central do Gerês, tanto na Vila homónima como em S. Bento da Porta Aberta, Leonte e Portela do Homem, estas são beneficiadas pelas entradas de S\SSO e SO, as predominantes entre o Outono e a fase inicial da Primavera devido à sua orografia, começando no vale da Caniçada e acabando nos cumes que rodeiam  e fecham estas zonas.


----------



## camrov8 (21 Dez 2012 às 14:03)

então mudem o nome do post de mais húmido para com maior pluviosidade são coisas diferentes


----------



## Art-J (23 Dez 2012 às 00:39)

belem disse:


> Se os Açores são na Europa?
> Eh pah vou te dar tempo para pensar...
> Posso adiantar que são umas ilhas que pertencem ao nosso país.



Geograficamente, os grupos central e oriental fazem parte da Europa, o grupo ocidental faz parte da América e o arquipélago da Madeira faz parte de África 

Quanto aos lugares mais húmidos do país.. provavelmente algures nos Açores. E as zonas altas da Madeira. A nível de precipitação provavelmente as montanhas da ilha de São Miguel, a montanha do Pico e a cordilheira central da Madeira, onde a precipitação é menos constante que nos Açores mas onde se dão aqueles fenómenos onde células carregadas entram por vales adentro, ficam lá "presas" e descarregam quantidades absurdas de água.


----------



## belem (23 Dez 2012 às 13:35)

Art-J disse:


> Geograficamente, os grupos central e oriental fazem parte da Europa, o grupo ocidental faz parte da América e o arquipélago da Madeira faz parte de África .



Sim, eu sei, mas eu referia-me a nível político.


----------



## camrov8 (23 Dez 2012 às 14:33)

mas como já disse que se defina precipitação porque já há quem não conte os que não são chuva como orvalho e a condensação do nevoeiro na vegetação algo muito comum na madeira nas zonas alta


----------

